# FURCHIEF!!!!!



## Hecito08 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thread canceled, :'(


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2011)

Hecito08 said:


> ...until I start fiberglass...



Always beware considering directly exposed fibreglass.


----------



## Hecito08 (Feb 17, 2011)

Made suits before, but thanks for double checking.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen furry chief before. It was on an anthrocon fursuit parade.


----------



## Hecito08 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea but could never find any picks. I found some one with glued ears but that's not really furry armor. Cause the ears are exposed and it would be really uncomfortable for the furrys nose. If you got a pick, please send me a link.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 17, 2011)

Google and youtube- takes like 10 seconds plus on youtube in anthrocon 2008 I think he is in there.


----------



## Hecito08 (Feb 17, 2011)

is this him??


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 17, 2011)

Now we need an Arbifur :V


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2011)

Hecito08 said:


> is this him??


 That's the guy.

IMO, it's better to attack a pair of ears made out of fur than to make Fiberglass ears attatched to the helmet out practicallity.

With that said, if I really get bored, I may try making some tier-10 paladin armor with that tech...or tier 1 pally armor.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

Hecito08 said:


> Hay, I am completely new at this at this place but I'm gana start off by BLOWING YOUR FURRY F***EN MINDS!!!!


No.



> I know this isn't totally new, but I'm 100% sure this design is authentic.


No.



> This was drawing made by a person known as OdinWolf and it would be great if someone told him his work inspired me to make this suit.


What? You want _US_ to tell an artist that you stole his art as your ref sheet? What dick move there. You didn't even ask motherfucker. You have to ask the artist's permission to use their art, why is that such a hard concept to grasp?  



> I have ALLOT more work to do until I start fiberglass. I have a list of the pep files I'm gana use for the rest of the suit, but its still in the works. So I'll post it later. So tell me Furaffinity, what do you think?


 I think you're going to inhale fiber glass and get lung cancer, that's what I think.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 17, 2011)

You are totally blowing my mind with something I've seen before and isn't really your idea anyway. 
also it's spelled "you're" and "a lot" 

all that said. I think the ears are too small. if you're trying to make "furry armor" where it looks like it has room for ears, it needs to be bigger and more to the sides. This just looks like you tacked on ears.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 17, 2011)

Hecito08 said:


> ALLOT



I DON'T LIKE THIS ALOT.


----------



## Deo (Feb 17, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I DON'T LIKE THIS ALOT.


----------



## Hecito08 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, this is one tough and unfriendly forum.......

@Deovacuus I understand what your saying. I don't know how to get hold of the artist, that's why I'm adding differences so I'm not stealing his work. And I think you should chill out so you don't start a fire on my first thread. Oh and FYI I know what I'm doing when it comes to fiberglassing, I worked in a car shop since I was 12 and I have made armor before.

@Zeke Shadowfyre Thanks for telling me that, now I know I didn't have the original idea :/. This suit needs to COMPLETELY conceal the identity of the furry inside like the real chief from the games. That's why the ears are and tail are gana be armored instead of flopping in the open for covies to shoot at, know what I mean? And I agree that the ears should be bigger but the 3d artist duos not want to change it and I don't feel like pepping this helmet out for the third time. It takes a lot of time and patience to pep out armor like this.

@Fay V >_< Sorry for the typos. And I seriously didn't know any one else had "made" furry armor. But the pick I found, that's just filmpropsinc armor he bought with ears and a tail glued to it. So he didn't make that armor, he bought it. And I know this for a fact, because I know the guy who made the original armor. And yes I am aware that the ears are small, but this is any thing but "just ears tacked to it". You apparently don't see the HUGE difference between the ordinary MkVI and this furry modified MKVI. But since you don't make halo armor like I do, I don't expect you to see that off hand.

Ok, I am sorry for for having too much confidence in this thread, it had over 4,400 hits and it is a 4 star thread at the moment on the 405th. But its ok I'll tone down my excitement to share with you dudes because I can tell that you are not impressed :'(. But that's ok, on with the update.

Now the list of models is not complete because I can't seem to fined an easier chest model. NOTE!!! This pick is the game model. It is only a example of the armor pieces that I speak of. Also I am given FULL permission to use these models for my chief build.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 18, 2011)

Though this screams fan-boy trocity to me, I think this is a more genual step towards actually creating something than just trying to make yourself into something your not; mainly because someone who would plays x-box too much.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks man. I don't make armor so obviously I'm a blind dumbass, way to ignore the content of the comment, real star work. 
My entire point is that while you might have adjusted the face to appear like a muzzle, the ears look tacked on. I don't think you should tack on furry ears you dumbass, I don't think you should make it like that other armor. 
I am say the ears you have now look fake as shit and need to be bigger and set to the sides so they look like real ears and not some shit you tacked to the top of the helmet. Do you understand? 
Honestly this is really not that interesting. I'm glad you're excited, but this isn't that amazing, halo is not that great, and in the end you just have a gimick that's been done before and can only be used in a specific place. 
Maybe instead of borrowing from halo you could use some badass skill and make your own armor design. It would be less of a fan wank and more impressive.


----------



## shaytalis (Feb 18, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Maybe instead of borrowing from halo you could use some badass skill and make your own armor design. It would be less of a fan wank and more impressive.



Or he could wank a fan.  That would be even more impressive.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 18, 2011)

OP, I can't express with words how much I hate you right now. 

One, ask permission from an artist to use their art as a reference. Stealing it is a total dick move. I sincerely hope this artist sees this thread, tracks you down, and uses the flat side of a rusty machete lined with lead weights and wrapped in barbed wire to beat your skull in as relatiation for stealing their work.

Two, the English language is not a raid boss. It does not drop epic loot. It does not give you experience points. STOP KILLING IT. For fuck's sake, is proper grammar and an attempt at correct spelling really that hard?

Three, you're not blowing anyone's mind here with a furry adaptation of a game that got overblown due to sheer luck and overmarketing. Get over yourself and take that shit elsewhere, please.

Four, you're using fibreglass on something you're going to wear? Yeah, have fun with your razory hugs of viscious death when people run up to touch you or even brush past you in the cons. If you'd like some expansion on that point, look at post number 23 here.

Five, the majority of us don't give enough of a shit about Halo to run to a fanwank site about it to start shit. We just don't want to see it here. Or if you must post it here, at least have the decency not to steal other artist's ideas without asking them. Or better yet, make up something that the sole purpose isn't to metaphorically suck the dick of someone more creative than you. Be original, and you might get a better reception.

Six, if you want us to accept you and do more than berate and ridicule you so that you'll learn something, get some common sense, don't be an arrogant prick that thinks you can "BLOW OUR MINDS, MAAAAAN," and for fuck's sake be a bit more accepting of the critique you asked for.


----------



## Hecito08 (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright people, Im gana stop this thread. I need to be around here a little longer and learn this sight better before I continue this thread. I apologize for being a noob. And I thank some of you for you constructive criticism. I hope I can do better in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## Werezwolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> What? You want _US_ to tell an artist that you stole his art as your ref sheet? What dick move there. You didn't even ask motherfucker. You have to ask the artist's permission to use their art, why is that such a hard concept to grasp?



You take Art theft to far what he has done isent copying hes just found insperation from the picture by changeing the form to the point of no reconisable traits. 

He has tryed his best to credit the artist by saying that he has found inspration from the drawing. not to mention that he said if anyone knows the artist he expressis his thanks for insperation.



cyanide_tiger said:


> Three, you're not blowing anyone's mind here with a furry adaptation of a  game that got overblown due to sheer luck and overmarketing. Get over  yourself and take that shit elsewhere, please.



This is artwork you have to appreciate the artwork. Not only that you may not be a halo fan dont put your own personal feelings on the topic into the thead.



cyanide_tiger said:


> Four, you're using fibreglass on something you're going to wear? Yeah,  have fun with your razory hugs of viscious death when people run up to  touch you or even brush past you in the cons. If you'd like some  expansion on that point, look at post number 23 here.



Note that there are ways of protecting people from fiber glass. people do have comman sence with what would happen please do ask about how its made rather then rejecting the idea.



cyanide_tiger said:


> Five, the majority of us don't give enough of a shit about Halo to run  to a fanwank site about it to start shit. We just don't want to see it  here. Or if you must post it here, at least have the decency not to  steal other artist's ideas without asking them. Or better yet, make up  something that the sole purpose isn't to metaphorically suck the dick of  someone more creative than you. Be original, and you might get a better  reception.



Do you speak for the majority of everyone. Also You may not want to see it but others who like to see 3d modles may go wow you have the dimentions correct its a really good adaption to the armour.

To Art theft comment read the one for Deovacuus.

To the creativity part Takeing 2d to 3d is creative with the idea who dosent take ideas and change them to there own perception. You give a group of artist few simple objects to paint together as an idea you will get multiple results thats creativity for you.

Origainlty is the hardest thing to have not everyone can be an _Einstein_ and make a lightbulb.

To those who mark this Thread as flaming i am simply proving points to those who have bashed down tallent when they should be inspiering talent

To those who like to take grammer and spelling to an extent of extreams not everyone can spell like you not everyone can get the concept of grammer also when someone is exieted about something whats in there mind is "i want to let everyone know" not "o no my grammer needs a capital I here".

For Hecito08 Well done cant wait till its all done i love the idea how you incorperated the dimentions for the ears and muzzle i simply love it.

Edit addon to grammer: 

also people actully do type how they talk it adds personality into there post everying dosent not have to be uniformed "This is how we talk, This is how we reply " sounds like a robot


----------



## Vo (Feb 19, 2011)

What I thought when I read "furchief":


----------



## Werezwolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Jack.is said:


> What I thought when I read "furchief":


 
lol nice ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> One, ask permission from an artist to use their art as a reference. Stealing it is a total dick move. I sincerely hope this artist sees this thread, tracks you down, and uses the flat side of a rusty machete lined with lead weights and wrapped in barbed wire to beat your skull in as relatiation for stealing their work.



You have to remember that furries can be "YOU STOLE MY DESIGN BAWWW" when it comes to art. Sad but true.



> Two, the English language is not a raid boss. It does not drop epic loot. It does not give you experience points. STOP KILLING IT. For fuck's sake, is proper grammar and an attempt at correct spelling really that hard?



It's like Gamon, there's no point to attacking that Tauren.



On another unrelated note, I want to make This.



Werezwolf said:


> Snipped for length



No offense, but by how you type in your post you gave me the impression that you are either a kid, Has some sort of learning disability, or just plain lazy.
Grammar in a forum like this does reinforce people's impression on you for better or for worse. If you have an add-on like spell check for your browser, it is not hard to right click and look at the correct spelling. Hell, if you do not know now to spell it, search the definition of that word in a search engine.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 19, 2011)

Werezwolf said:


> To the creativity part Takeing 2d to 3d is creative with the idea who dosent take ideas and change them to there own perception. You give a group of artist few simple objects to paint together as an idea you will get multiple results thats creativity for you.
> 
> also people actully do type how they talk it adds personality into there post everying dosent not have to be uniformed "This is how we talk, This is how we reply " sounds like a robot



White knighting looks incredibly stupid when you can not spell the most basic of words. You do not look like a gallant knight coming to the rescue, you look like a pissed off fourth grader that is trying to type with mittens on. 
I do not understand why the most critically inept at the very basic skill of spelling always try to claim it is "EXTREME". Frankly you're a damned fool. At no point did anyone go into the extremes of grammar, citing MLA in order to correct on the specific use of the oxford comma. Judging by your writing you don't even know basic grammar rules much less anything that could be considered extreme, I seriously doubt if you even know what an MLA handbook is. What has been corrected was basic spelling and word use. The English language has gone through an entire age where spelling is standardized, men and women since the age of Shakespeare have been able to express themselves fully with standardized spellings. If you can in no way master something that has been common knowledge you should not be proud. Stop making excuses for your failures. No one is impressed that you think this is the internet and the rules of written language no longer count because you are too damnably lazy to learn them. Grow up and join us in modern English sport. 

Your little not about "people talk like they type" is perhaps even more stupid. Not only did you completely slaughter any semblance of meaning simply by ignoring every basic English rule that exists, but you also don't have a fucking clue what "write like you talk" means. To write in the way you talk means that you place words within a sentence in a certain order and add more words than is strictly necessary. People have a tendency to use passive voice when speaking and will use that in informal writing. I doubt you know what that means, but I think you should get through those Hooked-on-phonics tapes for your spelling before we go over verbs with subjects and objects. Honestly if you were to really "talk the way you type" you would sound like a drawling, slurring drunkard with brain damage. 
The brunt of the matter is grammar rules and spelling make it easier to understand a person's writing, and the mastery of these allows the person to manipulate their sentences for deeper meaning. Your text is one dimensional, if that. Through the use of vocabulary and formal or informal form a person can fully express personality into text without ever breaking the rules of grammar. This is something known as voice. So stop trying to think of excuses, stop trying to defend the inept, and pick up a damn book. Come back when you know the basic difference between their, there, and they're. 

Einstien never made the lightbulb you dullard, Einstien was a physicist. Edison is credited with that feat. That really is something, without exaggeration, that you should have learned in grade school.

For the rest of your misguided message. Lurk More. 
This is not a forum of halo enthusiasts, nor is it a gathering of armor enthusiasts. OP came in here claiming he would blow our minds and he was mistaken, that was the vital mistake. He raised the bar with boasting and did not meet it. Good job that he can take other people's armor designs and change them slightly, but don't expect us to be impressed. We have a group here that come up with their own suit ideas and using their own minds and hands they can create something fully. Perhaps creativity is not easy, but don't expect to run into Da Vinci, Leonardo, Van Gogh, or Dali and have them humor your little crayon drawing.

The next time you run in and register to save a little butthurt friend I suggest you take a little more time on the presentation because as adorable as it is to see a kid screaming and trying to look tough, it is tiresome to deal with.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay, your post got me all excited.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

Another couple newfags bite the dust. :V


----------



## The DK (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay i love you is it to late for you to be my Valentine :3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> [Epic raeg here]



Fay, you get me all excited when you raeg like that. Oh, murr.. <3


----------



## Werezwolf (Feb 19, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No offense, but by how you type in your post you gave me the impression that you are either a kid, Has some sort of learning disability, or just plain lazy.
> Grammar in a forum like this does reinforce people's impression on you for better or for worse. If you have an add-on like spell check for your browser, it is not hard to right click and look at the correct spelling. Hell, if you do not know now to spell it, search the definition of that word in a search engine.



Nope not a kid i do suck at english my grade from school says it my maths on the other hand i excel at just one of those people. dosent really help that wen i need to spell something google sometimes dosent bring up the right word nor dose word but anyway. 

other then that we really shouldent talk about grammer when this topic is about someones art he should post it again i liked it ^^


----------

